# Sequoia Century (Palo Alto, June 3)



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Anyone else doing the Sequoia Century? The routes are different this year; starting up Page Mill Road instead of Redwood Gulch, then down to Santa Cruz and back over Mountain Charlie. Looks like fun.

http://www.westernwheelers.org/main/sequoia/index.htm


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

The Sequoia routes rarely interest me because I ride them all the time, but this new 112 mile is a really good route. It's sort of a tour of what makes Northern California riding so great. With the long stretches away from civilization, it's not the kind of ride many people would take on without knowing there are rest stops along the way.

I wish I could be in shape to do it.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

What's preventing you from being in shape to do it

Interesting they changed the route from last year for the 100mi.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

rensho said:


> What's preventing you from being in shape to do it


Because there's a week to go, and my longest ride this year has been 40 miles. My longest ride in the last two months has been 21 miles. Plus, I've ridden all these roads many times. They say it's 9,000 feet of climbing, but it's going to feel like a lot more.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

rensho said:


> What's preventing you from being in shape to do it
> 
> Interesting they changed the route from last year for the 100mi.


I like this year's routes better than last years, even if there are fewer choices.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

whoa, it's tomorrow.
I think I want to try it.
I wonder if you can do same day sign up?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

just came back. I should have trained for this. what a tough ride.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

CoLiKe20 said:


> just came back. I should have trained for this. what a tough ride.


I tried to warn you! On a day like today, I'm sure it was a beautiful ride. Wish I could have done it.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I did the metric, really wished I had done the full 100 miler and pushed myself a bit more.. Oh well there is always next year.. Great ride non the less. It was my 1st time coming down hwy 9, what a blast..


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> I tried to warn you! On a day like today, I'm sure it was a beautiful ride. Wish I could have done it.


well, I am stupid. what can I say.

pretty good century though.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

rollinrob said:


> I did the metric, really wished I had done the full 100 miler and pushed myself a bit more.. Oh well there is always next year.. Great ride non the less. It was my 1st time coming down hwy 9, what a blast..


Down HWY9 is a blast! I've hit 51 MPH on that road...


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

I did the full century. What a a$$ kicker. My longest and most climbing ride to date. It was a beautiful yet brutal ride. It was also very rewarding for me to complete this ride. Ill be back next year, it was well organized.:thumbsup:


----------



## DASS (Apr 3, 2002)

*Congrats!*

congrats to those that did it! I did it a couple years ago and thought it was very punishing, probably because of the various climbing steepnesses. I thought it was harder than the Deathride for that reason!


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Literally thousands of cyclists up in the hills and on the coast yesterday...*

Between the Sequoia Century and the AIDS/Lifecycle ride... plus about 20 in my ride, the Santa Cruz Randonneurs 600K brevet (381 miles! beat that! I'm da man!). Anyway, there was quite a contrast in the abilities and appearances of the Sequoia Century and AIDS/Lifecycle riders, as you can imagine, but it's all good. It was a beautiful day and everybody seemed to be having a great time. It's great to be a cyclist here, isn't it?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

I stopped at one of the AIDS rest stop. I thought, that's weird, the last rest stop was 5 miles ago and we have another one already? After that I made sure to read the "Sequoia" before stopping


----------



## stinkfoot (Jul 30, 2005)

I thought the 112 mile route this year was great. I hope they keep it for a few more years before they go back to a route like last year. Last year wasn't bad, but its hard to beat the scenic roads this time. The climb back from Santa Cruz to 9 was just classic NorCal road riding....


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

stinkfoot said:


> I thought the 112 mile route this year was great. I hope they keep it for a few more years before they go back to a route like last year. Last year wasn't bad, but its hard to beat the scenic roads this time. The climb back from Santa Cruz to 9 was just classic NorCal road riding....



I agree, the scenery was epic. I will do that route on some weekend this summer. It was well worth repeating.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

robwh9 said:


> (381 miles! beat that! I'm da man!).


the508...


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

just going through some of my old posts and I realized that I forgot to thank Johny99 for informing us of this ride. Without this thread, I wouldn't have done it. Thanks man.


----------



## bcyclist (Jun 16, 2007)

How come they got rid of the 200K option?
That was probably the toughest ride I've done.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

bcyclist said:


> How come they got rid of the 200K option?
> That was probably the toughest ride I've done.


They change the routes every 2 or 3 years. This year's 112 mile route replaced last year's 200K route. Trust me, Mountain Charlie is just as tough as East Zayante.


----------

